# Medicare whilst permanent residency visa (820/801) is processed



## Rachel1030 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi there,

This is my second post but I had more questions. Here is my story:

I have been with my partner for the past 12 months and I am now 9 weeks pregnant. I have no travel health insurance that covers pregnancy and we will need to see a doctor soon to make sure everything is going ok. I understand there is no reciprocal healthcare between the USA and AUS and I cannot get on private coverage here in Australia due to the waits. (Looking into US travel healthcare for pregnancy but it costs a lot)

How long should the visa application take to process if I have all the information and forms done (eg medical and police checks) and we are planning on applying in person in Sydney? I have living with my partner since 06 Aug 09 but we consider our one year 17 Mar 09. We met in Berlin 6 months previous while backpacking and kept in touch. I know that doesn't apply towards the 12 month requirement. But our fear is they won't accept our 12 month date of the 17th. He flew out on that date to see me for the 1st time since Berlin but we talked on average 7-12 hours a week and he booked his ticket in Dec 08. Now after he came to see me he continued traveling for he took his long service leave for 13 weeks. We met up in Ireland and again in Phoenix where I was living so in total we were together for 6 weeks out of the 13. The reason I didn't come immediately out to AUS was my sister having a baby so I decided to stay with my family for a month. Will they not consider this a de facto relationship until I came out to AUS or can we count it from when we consider it. We both met family during those 13 weeks, my mom and brother and his sister. I also talked to his parents and vice versa though we had never met in person. We are afraid to apply next week due to being denied and wasting all that money. Also it would be beneficial to get on Medicare. 

What were some of the questions asked and how thorough are they? I understand why they need to be but having a baby together I think proves we aren't trying to scam the system and are a true couple.

Also, my partner wants to know (since if the role was reversed insurance wouldn't be an issue) is there any way we can have just the pregnancy covered by Medicare so that the child can have all the checks done while the visa is processed? Since he is Australian and technically the baby is half and will be a citizen from birth.

Any and all information would be helpful! Or stories of similar situations.

Thanks Rachel and Keith


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Rachel1030 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my second post but I had more questions. Here is my story:
> 
> ...


As far as the start date goes for your 12 months relationship, I'd reckon tyo be on safe ground you do need the concrete evidence of actually being together and it would be something of a risk to attempt to use meet-ups whilst travelling together.
If you have had a look at the *12 months relationship link *under the *eligibility section *for a partner visa, you'll see some examples given under *Commonly Asked Questions* which will give you an example of what's likely to be considered and what would not.

There's a sticky thread on interview questions and rule of thumb for most in Australia is a low key kind of interview that basically goes over your evidence supplied in an application.

Re the role reversal, it is true if Keith as an Australian citizen was carrying the baby and was to give birth, he would be covered by medicare but that's besides the point.

To take the 12 months relationship out of the equation and get an application in, why not consider marriage as the formality it is to get a piece of paper, use a celebrant or go to a registry office and then all the bells and whistles can follow when you are happy about it, plenty of people renewing marriage vows etc.


----------



## adam30 (Aug 7, 2010)

hi im 33 years old male..i have been in australia 1 year and 8 months and im staying under this visa 820 but we had some proplem with my partner and we seprated now ..my qustion is ..(( i can go and cum back to australia or wht..untill we fix our proplem and be togother again )),,? or whats gonna happin now ??
thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If there has been a change in your relationship circumstances, you need to advise Immi and they will look at the situation and see if they'll allow you to stay and get PR.


----------

